# Majestic Fireplace Insert Logs will not stay Lit



## clemkonan (Jan 14, 2017)

DVR 33 RW Direct Vent fireplace insert 
Worked flawlessly since 2012 when I purchased the home 
Grandson placed blanket on hot glass and it melted onto the glass
I Removed glass for cleaning ( no luck so far) but did not disturb logs

After  I reinstalled door the glass the pilot gave some trouble but I got it lit
Now there is a difference, when I turn on the stove the flame may not spread to the logs the first time or spreads and burns normally then goes out after say 2 minutes.
The pilot is staying on.
I think I have a back draft problem but not sure.
There are 2 clips or handles to lock the glass door  in place and I think I got those secured  ok


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 14, 2017)

It sounds as though you have a dirty or bad thermocouple.

Pg.28
pdfstream.manualsonline.com/c/cd8a5800-e06a-4f29-88ba-de27e6d15746.pdf


----------

